# Solved: Sonic cineplayer problem



## speedy1001 (Jan 15, 2007)

I recently uninstalled all of my sonic software, and now every time I try to run a program that deals with video editing, or I use my tv tuner I get a message that says, "An installation package for the product Sonic Cineplayer Pack cannot be found...." Any ideas on how to get rid of this annoying pop-up? I do not have the installer disk any more for these, so any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Use Windows Installer Cleanup Utility to remove anything left of cineplayer.


----------



## speedy1001 (Jan 15, 2007)

I tried the Windows Installer Cleanup utility, but the sonic cineplayer decoder pack is not listed for removal. Any other ideas? Thanks again


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Did you have the utility remove all sonic programs from the list? 
You might check to see if any Sonic files or folders remain on your computer.
If you have Windows XP:
C:\Program Files\Sonic
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared
C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data\Sonic
Application Data is a hidden folder, you have to have Show hidden files and folders check in
Windows Explorer> Tools> Folder Options> View tab.


----------



## speedy1001 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, I tried that also and I still have sonic cineplayer try to load, Any other areas it could be hiding? Thanks again.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You might see if you have any folders for Roxio. You can also check your registry for either Sonic or Roxio under either or both of these keys.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\
I would have suggested that you reinstall and then uninstall the program, but you said that you didn't have the CD's anymore.


----------



## speedy1001 (Jan 15, 2007)

Did regedit and deleted the 1 file I did find, but still have same pop-up. Is there possible a way to trace where this is being loaded when I attempt to start up my Dvd editing software? Thanks again for continuing help.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't have any other ideas. Maybe someone that uses Sonic Cineplayer will have an idea.
Does your DVD software have any connection to Roxio? You might check with them.
I assume that you did reboot after making the change in the registry.


----------



## speedy1001 (Jan 15, 2007)

I Did a regedit and searched for any line with 'sonic' in it. There were quite a few of them. Now the decoder pack message does not come up any more. Thanks for all of your help Augie65, it was much appreciated.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You are very welcome. 
If you get a chance, you can mark this solved from the thread tools at the top of your post.


----------

